# 2013 Heater Inlet hose Leak



## mrcontento (Mar 25, 2018)

I had a leak at the molded fitting of the heater inlet hose. I ordered a replacement hose part # 42348374. The new hose came in and it appears different in that the new hose has a white molded fitting versus the black original, and the original hose had what appears to be a molded-in seal and I believe the new hose had an o-ring. I installed the new hose and had a steady drip, drip drip and the connector does not feel like it is a tight fit. Has anyone had this problem, or know of a solution. I plan on checking when I get home to see if the o-ring has gotten rolled or pinched. Maybe I should have lubricated it before installation but again it did not appear to give a good tight fit when installed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I might be getting senile, but I swore I just saw a thread that mentioned pulling out the broken end of the old one before installing the new one. I'll look and see if I can find it.


----------



## mrcontento (Mar 25, 2018)

I didn't notice anything remaining when I removed the old hose but I'll check when I can. Working 12 hour shifts for the next 2 days so this will have to wait till I have time. The other thing that I wonder about is that I had the water outlet replaced for the leaking there and this hose connects to that part so maybe there was some stresses placed on this hose connection at the water heater inlet end during the replacement of that part


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello, im having the same issue with this hose within the last 6 months I replaced it 3 times and keeps leaking anyone that has fixed the issue, has any suggestions on what may had happen?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is this the hose that connects to the top of the water outlet? I seem to recall that part got redesigned such that you have to replace the hose and the water outlet so both are on the same design.


----------



## JoBivins30 (Jan 12, 2020)

We just replaced the water outlet. Does anyone know the new part number or where to get the new style inlet hose? We can't find it at any part store and the one I ordered off of the internet is not fitting correctly and still leaks.


----------

